# The Kids Got Talent...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I found these two pictures my daughter recently drew. She's been drawing since she was little and Ken & I fed that activity almost every time we walked into a store. Drawing paper, charcoals, whatever her heart desired. She's designed all four of her tattoos and I'd love to see her do it as a sideline.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice! I wish I could draw. Even the lines I draw with a straight edge some times aren't straight.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Second one looks a little like tattoo art.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice. Second one looks a little like tattoo art.


More than likely what she intended Tom. Like I said; she designed all of her tattoos and I would love to see her do it for extra money. I think she would do pretty well.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those birds in the second image need to be routed into signs. I like 'em.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta agree... your daughter has talent...
and Oliver just may be on to something...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice. I'm with Richard, my straight lines are crooked too.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Those birds in the second image need to be routed into signs. I like 'em.


:lol: I think you have a new obsession Oliver. You're thinking like me now.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

It Seems she is following Mother's talents! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

ksidwy said:


> It Seems she is following Mother's talents! Congrats!
> Sid.


+1 :smile:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Barb and fam', as opposed to Barb and sons


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys... not just her momma but her dad too. Ken is artistic as well... it was inevitable that she would have it lol


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm with you Barb I think she should check with some of the local tattoo shops and see if they would like to buy some of her work and possibly do custom designs for them.


----------

